# Rogue One



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Went to watch this last night.

Brilliant film, sets a much darker tone than all the other films and is a worthy prequel to A New Hope.

Special effects were amazing and the acting was spot on. 

Best of all, no Jar Jar fricking Binks!

9/10 from me - definitely worth seeing! 

Rich


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I will be watching this at some point over the holidays. Thinking of taking my two boys aged 6 and 4 as they want to see it as they are huge star wars fans but not sure i can cope with the constant questions lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

All booked at imax 4DX For Christmas Eve, I take my boys every year at this time. It's been the hobbit in recent years but this should eclipse them. Can't wait. 


Gonz.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

danwel said:


> I will be watching this at some point over the holidays. Thinking of taking my two boys aged 6 and 4 as they want to see it as they are huge star wars fans but not sure i can cope with the constant questions lol


It is a fair bit more violent than the original films, was rated a 12 so might want to be ready for the bit when Vader rocks up in a bad mood.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm tempted to see this also, might grab some tickets over the Xmas hols.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

As im not a star wars addict, when will the sequel to Force awankens be made/released?


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

scuba-phil said:


> As im not a star wars addict, when will the sequel to Force awankens be made/released?


Planned release of December 2018 if im not mistaken.

Rich


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm dying to see this movie just not had a chance yet this week. 

Admittedly as a fan I'm more into the whole Sith/Jedi aspects of it but the imagery of the Empire and what not is awesome so I'm looking forward to that. 

Been listening to an audio book called Death Troopers. Star Wars + Zombies = pretty damn cool! haha


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I wouldn't take little ones to it. The film is brilliant but it doesn't end well and the vader thing is pretty hoffific. No blood and gore etc but too scary for smaller kids I reckon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Went to see it 9am opening day, on my own and after an 11 hour night shift. Sad much? Obviously a must see for the fans with oodles of little Easter eggs thrown in but aware that not everyone has seen it yet so no spoilers.



danwel said:


> I will be watching this at some point over the holidays. Thinking of taking my two boys aged 6 and 4 as they want to see it as they are huge star wars fans but not sure i can cope with the constant questions lol


That is probably a bit too young, yes there is violence including the Vader scene that people are talking about, but there are other scenes that are more unsuitable for younger children, particularly the interrogation of the imperial pilot that defects with the Death Star plans and starts the whole ball rolling.



scuba-phil said:


> As im not a star wars addict, when will the sequel to Force awankens be made/released?


The as yet untitled Episode VIII will be released December 2017. Disney have committed to a new film each year, alternating between the continuing saga and stand alone stories, so it went Episode VII, now Rogue One, then Episode VIII next year, followed by the young Han Solo story in 2018, Episode IX in 2019 then another stand alone spin off in 2020, which will either be a Yoda origin story or an advenures of Boba Fett movie.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots re shot but certainly a decent movie and adds to the franchise and universe and does show that not every hero is a typical one.... don't want to say any more for spoilers.

Does indeed show the cost to getting the death star plans.

Looks like there may be a re think since Carrie Fishers Death... R.I.P. Carrie...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Went to see this today and thought it was brilliant. Perhaps the best Star Wars yet. Even my 10yr old lad thought so. The action is in the second half, whereas the first half is explaining the relationship between the main characters.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Saw this Xmas Eve, utterly superb movie! 

Even my other half who was skeptic came away saying how good it was. Some cool cameos, plenty of excellent action and a couple of scenes featuring a big (literally) original character!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Seen this today, oh my word what a good film! Loved seeing it staying faithful to the original films in look and feel

Darth Vader being awesome at the end too 😁

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We just got back from seeing it, it ties in the story so well and it's amazing seeing the CGI of Peter Cushing, considering he's been dead for over 20 years. Very good movie.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> We just got back from seeing it, it ties in the story so well and it's amazing seeing the CGI of Peter Cushing, considering he's been dead for over 20 years. Very good movie.


We went to see it too, and I was really impressed with the cgi of Cushing and Carrie Fisher. There was actually a guy outside chatting with his kids and telling them that Cushing died a good few years back, and how they had obviously found a doppelganger lol.

I thought it was a brilliant wee movie, and gave a great account of the 'side-story' regarding the plans for the deathstar.

Why they didn't just go to the local planning authority I'll never know. Folk these days 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Was the Rogue One story part of George Lucas's original story? I know he had to shorten it when trying to get the original three made. Or is it a storyline made up by Disney?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

LeadFarmer said:


> Was the Rogue One story part of George Lucas's original story? I know he had to shorten it when trying to get the original three made. Or is it a storyline made up by Disney?


Most of the back story was already there but it's pretty much all Disney. They did include lots of titbits and characters from the Rebels the series which is all Disney too.

The original script was pretty much the original trilogy, episodes 4, 5 and 6. The newer prequel trilogy is all back story that came from the originals.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep that's pretty much it, they're filling in the gaps with new stories.

Just so happens they fit in extremely well.

Also some of the books around the episodes are well worth a read. Darth Plaguis being a good one!


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Finally got round to seeing this today, and I was speechless by the end of it. The action over the final 25 minutes was as intense as it was spectacular, but the Vader scene really did it for me. Easily better than Episode 7, and probably my favourite one out of the whole series.


----------

